# My cats getting all beat up



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Friend of mine had to move to an aprtment because the land his house he rented got bought out. He took thomas to the apt. but after about 4-5 monthsthe rest of the people got angry with thomas climing and laying all over their cars. They told him to get rid of the cat or they would call animal control. He brought him over here and hes been here a few weeks and hes getting all beat up by the neighbors cat. He came in last week limping around but i couldnt see what was wrong. Tonight i heard alot of pounding and cat screaming and i open the door and the white cat ran off. Thomas jumped up the tree and hes **** near at the top some 20 feet up. I think his leg is all messed up from jumping from the tree.

My friend thinks hes about 7-8 years old. Is this to old for a cat? hes been neutered so i dont see why the other cat is fighting with him unless the othe rcat thinks our yard is his territory and he thinks thomas has invaded. I can tell my cat doesnt want to fight he creeps out of the house like hes on pins and needles.

He got in a fight when he was only a few years old and he took a claw in his left eye now it is half black from the iris damage or somthing so i know his vision is some what impaired to be fighting.

Is there anything i can do to push the other cat away so he atleast can relax in our own yard? Hes still all tore up from the last fight now hes gona be even more hurt and ill probobly have to take him to the vet if i can even get him down from the tree.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Really the ideal situation is keeping him in. Esp if he doesnt have good vision, he runs a high chance to being run over.
there isnt really anything you can do about the other cat, you could try complaining to the owners but I doubt they would do much, as you said I expect this other cat thinks your garden is its territory.
If hes about 7/8 he is getting on, but cats can live up to the cage of 20. But I fear your little fellow wont reach that being outside.
I let all my cats go outside, so its not that I am against it. But they are all in perfect health, good eye sight and we dont have a problem with fighting here. (I think thats cause my guys gang up on anyone who wonders in hehe) But when 1 of my cats got ill, I kept her in. She cut her foot and couldnt walk well. I know how much of a nightmare it is, she cried and cried, but he health and welbeing is much more important.
If you can, keep this little guy inside.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds like your kitty is not a good candidate 
for being an outside cat. I hope he is up on his shots and 
you took him to the vet. Cats are very territorial. The 
fighting wont stop. 

here an exert from an ariticle from the Humane Society
*A Dangerous Tradeoff*

When cats are left outside unsupervised, their freedom 
to roam comes at a cost because they have a vastly 
increased chance of being injured, becoming ill, or 
even dying. The estimated average life span of a 
free-roaming cat is less than three years—compared 
to 15–18 years for the average indoor-only cat. Even 
the cat who only occasionally ventures outdoors unsupervised 
can fall victim to automobiles, predators, disease, and 
other hazards. In fact, two out of three veterinarians 
recommend keeping cats indoors, most often citing 
dangers from vehicles and disease.*

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/cat_care/keep_your_cat_safe_at_home_hsuss_safe_cats_campaign/


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

BowerR64 said:


> Friend of mine had to move to an aprtment because the land his house he rented got bought out. He took thomas to the apt. but after about 4-5 monthsthe rest of the people got angry with thomas climing and laying all over their cars. They told him to get rid of the cat or they would call animal control. He brought him over here and hes been here a few weeks and hes getting all beat up by the neighbors cat. He came in last week limping around but i couldnt see what was wrong. Tonight i heard alot of pounding and cat screaming and i open the door and the white cat ran off. Thomas jumped up the tree and hes **** near at the top some 20 feet up. I think his leg is all messed up from jumping from the tree.
> 
> My friend thinks hes about 7-8 years old. Is this to old for a cat? hes been neutered so i dont see why the other cat is fighting with him unless the othe rcat thinks our yard is his territory and he thinks thomas has invaded. I can tell my cat doesnt want to fight he creeps out of the house like hes on pins and needles.
> 
> ...


Thats bad! I think you should keep him inside from now on!

-HEYHWA


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

That is so nice that you offered to keep Thomas for your friend. It's so unfortunate that he's going thru this with the other cat outside, and even worse, really nothing you can do about the other cat(s). It really made me sad to read that he "creeps out of the house like hes on pins and needles". I feel so bad for the poor kitty, and he has got to be miserable.

Thomas will defend himself in a fight, neutered or not, if the other cat is aggressive. Sounds like the equivalent of the neighborhood bully. The best solution is as others have already suggested, to keep him inside if possible. I know it's a lot to ask you, since you're just cat sitting, but please consider it. You're his only home right now.

I don't know how bad the damage is to his leg, and it may need medical care. At this point, the last thing you'd/your friend would want is a larger vet bill if he gets an abscess (infection) from a fight bite.

It's a lot more than you probably bargained for, and it's so wonderful that you're making the effort to find a cat forum and ask. Please let us know how things go and what you decide.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can only agree with the others. You are very kind to have taken Thomas in. But he's just not safe outdoors.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

You can also borrow a cat trap from the local humane society, trap the white cat and then bring the white cat into the animal shelter. Then Thomas can finally get some peace and quiet.

There are so many sweet, innocent, homeless cats in the world. The world has no place for angry, aggressive, and belligerent cats.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

shengmei said:


> You can also borrow a cat trap from the local humane society, trap the white cat and then bring the white cat into the animal shelter. Then Thomas can finally get some peace and quiet.


Id be pretty peed if someone took my cat to the shelter, esp if it was put down :?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

shengmei said:


> There are so many sweet, innocent, homeless cats in the world. The world has no place for angry, aggressive, and belligerent cats.


I think we'd do best to refrain from assigning human characteristics and attributes to cats. It's really not fair to them


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

shengmei said:


> You can also borrow a cat trap from the local humane society, trap the white cat and then bring the white cat into the animal shelter. Then Thomas can finally get some peace and quiet.
> 
> There are so many sweet, innocent, homeless cats in the world. The world has no place for angry, aggressive, and belligerent cats.


Trapping: Taking such a step escalates any potential situation to just plain confontational right at the start. Showing goodwill first gives a person better footing for later actions. Before this step is attempted, some earlier ones should be taken first, such as IDing the owner, finding out where the cat belongs, and discussing the situation with them.

We can only guess what the other cat(s) are like, and like Spacemonkey said, it's unfair to impose human characteristics on an animal. Looking at it in cat terms, they've been roaming their 'territory' before Thomas came, and *he's* the intruder to them, regardless of whose human back yard. It means the the cat will be 'aggressive' and a 'bully' in defending his neighborhood, but not in human terms.

Back OT: after typing the above, it occurred to me that one way for the cats to know there's someone new in the 'neighborhood' is whenever you have time, consistently shoo off other cats that you see in the back yard, with Thomas nearby. It won't solve the problem, but it may help a little.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is some good information 
on helping your cat become an indoor cat from the 
Humane Society. 

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/c...cats_campaign/bringing_an_outside_cat_in.html


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well hes back and hes all messed up, ill have to take him to the vet tomorrow his front leg is clearly swolen around the elbow part. Hes in so much pain that he has a hard time finding a comfortable position to lay down. His front left paw is what is injured and hes laying on his right side.

See this is the thing about him though, he is a tom cat and where he came from the country. Most of his life hes lived in the country with no dogs or other cats or any neighbors even. He pretty much had free run of about 10 acceres where all he did was chase rats and mice in the field and around his house. I think the cat was given to steve after he got beat up and his eye was enjured. Left eye, now left paw.

He cant stay indoors, if you keep him in he wines and whimpers to be let out to roam. Our last cat was a tom cat and he was the exact same way. He lives 10-12 years. The hard part will be to get him in a car.

My friend said he took him to the vet a few years ago he had worms or bug around his butt and he freaked out when they went to give him medicine. He sprayed the vet in his face when he tried to do anything.

Hes a hard headed old cat. thats about as simple as i can make it. Now hes a hard headed beat up old cat.

Another thing, even indoor, hes still jumping up on stuff to lay around. When he does jump up he wimpers a little if he bumps it.

i wish i could sedate him or somthign so he will lay still for a few days atleast. I dont think he knows hes hurt.

it sucks to look at him like this. hes a cool cat. 

WHat ticks me off is 2 times ive seen them fight it was in our yard. Once under my car, and last night on the front porch outside my front door. My cat is staying near our house and the other cat is invading. If i knew he was at the door before the fight i would of let him in before it happened but i didnt know. He usualy paws at the door and i can hear it and i let him in instantly.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

My input... keep the kitty inside and I would trap the other cat if it is on my property and take it to the shelter as to the owners of the other cat I say they should keep it indoors also. This is not a safe world anymore to leave animals to roam free. Just My Opinion!


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

maybe im over reacting because hes limping around? what do you guys think? does his left paw look swolen? His left, the one extended hes not laying on.











This one looks worse then the other.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Yap, it is swollen.

Trap the white cat ASAP before it does any more damage. You can always try to post signs of a found white cat later.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

How do i trap it? I thought about getting a night vision camera, they are $40. on e-bay and just monitor the activity outside when hes out there. He thinks hes in trouble when he doesnt get to go out. I thought maybe i could use the camera and when i see the other cat creepin around i could go out there and shoe the cat away. with a shoe... :lol:


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

You should rent a trap for $5 from your local animal control, place a can of Fancy Feast cod, sole, and shrimp in it, and place it on your front porch.

Make sure your little guy will be at home so he doesn't get accidentially trapped.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

man this sucks, man cat is not looking so good. He just wont lay still, he keeps jumping all around and he winces every time he lands. 

How much do you think it will cost to take him to the vet? Im sure they will have to put somthing on his leg. A brace or somthing. I dont know how im going to get him in the car.

I wonder how much it will cost if i have to leave him. Its gona take like 2 weeks for it to heal right? I know its broken and its getting worse the more he jumps around.

dang hes only been here like 2-3 weeks and already there is problems. I cant handle this.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

You could call your vet and ask if they are able to let you pay for any treatment in installments if money is a problem right now. Most vets are willing to work something out.

They may also be able to at least give you the fee for a consultation. Any treatment from there on they should be able to add up for you too.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

The problem with trying to trap the other cat is ther are dogs. I live in a neighborhood in th country. Dogs roam free as well as cats. If i try and put out food to trap the other cat, chances are higher ill catch a dog.

The only way im going to keep them apart is to monitor the cat myself. 


I tried today to get himin the car he wont go.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Well, if you trap a dog, you can jut let the dog go.

You should keep trapping until you get the right animal. People accidentially trap possums and foxes all the time.

Good luck.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

BowerR64 said:


> I tried today to get himin the car he wont go.



You need to have a cat carrier. Leave the door open 
or put food in it for him to go in and get. then close it. 
Dont take an injured cat free riding in a car. You're 
asking for trouble.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

My friend came and got him. Hes the guy i got him from. He looked and said he may just have an infected leg from a bite. I hope thats all it is because a broken leg would take weeks to heal. Hes at the vet now so we should know whats wrong soon.

Im glad, what a relief. Its hard to sleep when you think hes suffering ya know? took me an hour to fall asleep last night.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Shengmei, I don't understand what you are wanting the OP to do with the white cat if they trap it. Are you suggesting the take it to the pound? Regardless of the cat's behavior, I do not think they have the right to take someone's cat to the pound.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

BowerR64 said:


> My friend came and got him. Hes the guy i got him from. He looked and said he may just have an infected leg from a bite. I hope thats all it is because a broken leg would take weeks to heal. Hes at the vet now so we should know whats wrong soon.
> 
> Im glad, what a relief. Its hard to sleep when you think hes suffering ya know? took me an hour to fall asleep last night.


Oh good! Please keep us updated on his condition. You're a very good friend, and it's great that you tried. Kudos again to you for coming on here and asking questions.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

The guy said it was an absessed paw from an infected cat bite. He had to cut the skin and drain the infection out and then give him an antibiotic shot. He stayed there over night.

Heres what im gona do, im gona go to the people who own the cat and tell em. My cat was bit by your cat in our yard on my front porch. I had to take him to the vet because it got infected and it cost me $100. wich will probobly be the bill tomorrow he said $75 today but he may give him one more antibiotic shot tomorrow depending on how it looks tomorrow. So im gona tell them it cost me $??? money to take him to the vet and your cat is the agressor (? sp) in the fights. My cat isnt starting the trouble its your cat, then see what they decide to do. It seems the cat is let out around 4-5am and thats when he? she? comes around starting trouble. My cat is just laying around hanging out (because hes hurt) minding his own buisness enjoying the morning air and the jackass comes around knockin on his head! lol

What if i catch the cat and throw water on it or somthing? i know cats hate water maybe he could get a hint that isnt so drastic and back off? maybe ill stop by walmart and pickup a super soaker or somthing. Give him a little H2O action! :?

fat cat


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You have to think like a cat. This is all about territory.
You're in his territory. He is not going to stop coming around
cuz water was tossed at him. This wont stop.

The only real solution as I see it is having 
Thomas learn to be an indoor kitty. Much 
safer and cost effect & life lengthening!


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> You have to think like a cat. This is all about territory.
> You're in his territory. He is not going to stop coming around
> cuz water was tossed at him. This wont stop.
> 
> ...


What do you mean im in his territory?


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Water will not do. Citra-Solv (citrus oil solution) is much, much better.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

BowerR64 said:


> What do you mean im in his territory?


Your neighbor's cat that was there before Thomas arrived & considers your yard his territory Im sure. Im know he has left his markings all over and doesnt want Thomas there.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

I told them and they offered to pay half of the bill. I got their schedule when they let the cat in and out so i can avoid the times they let their cat out.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I am so glad you took the time and effort to go talk to the neighbors!  Glad they're taking some responsibility, and that there will be neighborhood 'time sharing'. But please keep in mind that this is just one cat, there may be others, not to mention dogs and other dangers.

Anyway, you're doing great so far, and thanks for updating us.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah i know, the second day he was at the vet i went out to clean up around the front porch and i heard 2 cats fighting in the neighbos front yard. The neighbos said their cat is a female and she is fixed. It must be a territorial thing.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Do cats like lime or lemon juice?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

No. Cats don't like citrus juices. 

There's nothing you can do to protect your cat from all of the dangers outside. There are too many for you to protect him completely. There are cars, dogs, cruel kids, and illness --among other things. Please consider keeping your cat indoors. I know you want the best for him.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

He only comes in for peaceful sleep, then hes back out in the morning. Hes starting to roam further now and hes spending more time outside. Hes been gone all day infact. Came in for a brief bite to eat and a shor tnap and he was at the door staring sadly at the door know wanting out. If i ignore him he starts to get verbal whimpering and whining. I think hes learning the game around here. A few nights ago he had a mouse in his mouth as he came up the pourch, like he wanted to show me his catch. Then he took it back out in the yard and played with it some more.


----------

